
New Huawei Mate 30 Pro Leak - TheLostDoom
https://www.xda-developers.com/huawei-mate-30-pro-leak-dual-40mp-camera-7680fps-video-recording-more/
======
coder4life
This news is from a couple days ago, on the 17th.

Huawei had their unveiling yesterday on the 19th...review in article:

[https://www.techradar.com/reviews/huawei-
mate-30-pro](https://www.techradar.com/reviews/huawei-mate-30-pro)

